# Out law well with Deeprock M-50 Secret water well DIY drilling



## easyshack (Dec 25, 2012)

Remote water wells on private get aways, or in remote locations. Out law wells are water wells that are not permitted. permitted wells are water wells that the government knows about. Also on permitted wells, they can take away your water rights and shut down your well. With a small little deep rock M-50 rig you can drill in woods where even satilites can not see what your going. Remote land without water or electric is 1/2 off. Drilling your own well for other preppers would be great way to help others. Solar well pumps start at 600 bucks and 2100 gallons per day. If you put tank on hill or on legs, you will still have water even at night.
go to drillcat.com for more info.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

sounds good to me. You got any pictures?


----------

